# Help with a wine cellar



## hollie5 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi, I’m here to seek some help about wine storage. I am not a professional winemaker, though I make red wine for my family. I am planning to consider my winemaking skills more seriously and develop it as a small business. My neighbors and relatives are already demanding and placed orders. My husband and family support me. But I need to sort out the problem with the storage of wine bottles. I intend to make an average of 200 bottles per month. While reading some articles online, I came to know that there are some required conditions like temperature and humidity to be taken care of, while preparing wine in bulk quantities. I don’t know much about it and my husband suggested to contact one of the wine storage cabinets in Vaughan. Being a novice, I’m new to such services and would like to get your suggestions. Is there any kind of DIY wine cellars that we can make? Hoping to get replies soon.


----------



## Whitehrs (Mar 21, 2017)

I would say that you should consider ability to set and maintain temperature, storage space/racks as compared to storage vs. production. if you are thinking of starting a business of it.... The production facility, and storage facility would be equally important. Fermentation temps, yeast recovery and cultivation, having adequate equipment and all the same for the storage of product are equally as important. BTW, federal laws on alcohol sales and production for sale are a good point to study very carefully as well. 
I am a newb to the wine production game, but I know that there is plenty of help here.. Good luck.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 21, 2017)

I gather you are in Canada, and I don't know the regulations there. However, if you are considering going into business making and selling wine, I believe that storage is not the first concern you should be addressing. I think you would be well-served to start researching regulations to become a licensed producer and seller of alcohol first, before worrying about humidity levels.


----------



## hollie5 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you so much for the kind advice.


----------

